# Calculating Ovulation



## nellie271212 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello all,

I am wondering if you can help explain how this whole 'window' for pregnancy occurs. I have PCOS on both ovaries, HSG got cancelled again this month as my period has yet to arrive (have been sick this morning, but my body frequently plays this trick on me so I am not going to take a pregnancy tests as if its negative it will just make me feel more down).

I need to know how to figure out my ovulation dates, so thought you might be able to share your wisdom as we have been trying for 18 months and I have made a note of the date I had my period.

12/13 July 2010
14 Aug 2010
14 Sept 2010
18/19 Oct 2010
23 Nov 2010
20 Dec 2010
24 Jan 2011
26 Feb 2011
28 Mar 2011
23 Apr 2011

This month I am late!  May not be the best time to be pregnant with facing redundancy but we so long to start our own family   I know about the whole vits thing but when it comes to ovulation I am clueless.


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hi Nellie271212,

I think it is 14 days after the start of your period but it can change by a few days each month. Best way to know for sure is to use OPK's, BBT or CBFM.

Hope this helps, and that you get a BFP


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I monitored my cycle very carefully for several months years ago by monitoring cervical mucus and basal body temperature.
The temperature measurement has to be done very carefully - after several hours of sleep, roughly the same time every morning and before you move a muscle - i.e. you can't get up to the loo at 6am and do your temperature at 7am. You plot it all on a graph and after a few months a pattern emerges.

There is an excellent book called ''Taking charge of your fertility'' that explains exactly how to do cycle monitoring.
As soon as your temperature drops in a cycle you can be sure that ovulation is about to happen, when you get a rise then you can be sure it has happened.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=%27taking+charge+of+your+fertility%27&tag=googhydr-21&index=stripbooks&hvadid=6718150089&ref=pd_sl_5kufst2esv_b

/links


----------



## nellie271212 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks so much for your advice   and also the book recommendation. When things calm down on the work front I will try and get it from the library or buy it 2nd hand from amazon.

I'm glad to have replies to my post as we are relative newcomers to the science of impregnation! x x x


----------



## nellie271212 (Jun 2, 2010)

PS I did take a cheap pregnancy test (the ones from the local £1land where you get 2 tests for £1) but it was a negative result. I will probably repeat it if I haven't come on in a month just to be on the safe side.


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Nellie,

I have PCOS too and have irregular cycles.  I chart my BBT to see if I've ovulated, but rather than plot the chart manually I enter the data (waking BBT, cervical mucus etc) online using www.fertilityfriend.com - it plots your chart for you and will tell when you have ovulated (it needs 3 days of higher temps to confirm ovulation though so it will only tell you retrospectively).  It's been a lifesaver for me and has helped to take charge of, or at least understand, my cycles!

Good luck x

/links


----------



## nellie271212 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks for the link, registered but unsure of what symptoms I am looking out for as relatively new to this. Could you pm me with a list of what indicators I am looking for or if your not embarrassed on the thread for others. I'm sure there are other members which are new to the whole ovulation thing just so I can get to grips with it. I still haven't seen my CB ovulation monitor, even though Yodel couriers promised to deliver today


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hi Nellie I also found what to record confusing but i got a copy of taking charge of you fertility which made it really clear. I got my copy 2nd hand off ebay for about £3 worth every penny!


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Nellie,

If you’ve registered with fertility.freind.com then I’d recommend taking the 20 or so short courses on how to take your BBT, monitor your cervical mucus etc.

In brief, your cervical mucus (CM) changes throughout the month, according to where you are in your cycle.  You can observe CM on your knickers, although I personally find it better to check internally, so that I can tell exactly what consistency it is.  After your period you may have a dry sensation and produce little or no CM, any CM you do produce is likely to be sticky/tacky/gummy in texture.  The next phase you’ll notice your CM has become creamy, like hand lotion, and may be white or pale yellow.  As your body gears up for ovulation your CM will become clearer, wetter and stretchy and can be very abundant – you may feel like you’ve peed yourself!  Texture wise it resembles raw egg white.  This is the most fertile CM and sperm can survive in this for up to about 5 days, so make the most of any baby dancing opportunities whenever you observe this type of CM, then DP’s swimmers can be there ready and waiting for the egg to pop out!  After ovulation your CM may dry up, although personally I always seem to get creamy CM again

If you take your temperature too you’ll notice that it rises the day after ovulation, and remains high until you get a BFP or AF shows up.

If you’re using the CBFM then once you get your Peak you’ll ovulate sometime within the next 24-36 hours. Most people I’ve met on here seem to ovulate on day 2 of their peak.

Come and join us on the cycle buddies thread – you’ll pick up lots of information if you’re new to this and the ladies are fab, including the lovely Kiteflyer!

Kiteflyer – I’ve had my copy of TCOYF a week now and I’m hooked!  Haven’t learned anything new yet but finding it fascinating!

Catkinx


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Catkin glad you like it it's a reassuring book I think and as I was new to charting I found it very helpful


----------

